# Kat and Puckett get hitched in Slab City



## katbastard




----------



## Nelco




----------



## happyearthhomes

Was a great time and very fun congrats again


----------



## godsahn

Congratulations....I like the skeletons on top of the cake. I should make it out there...


----------



## bicycle

congrats kat!
nice video and photos


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Congratulations Kat & Penny, very nice footage. Lovely pictures, really brings a nice ending to the shoutbox worries just a couple days ago with Barstow and such.


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Awesome


----------



## finn

Congrats! That looked like a very nice wedding, guns and all!


----------



## fackshat

That cake looks pretty amazing!


----------



## dharma bum

very nice you guys! congrats. i'm getting over with next friday (11/11/11). wish me luck!


----------



## Fwingnut

CONGRATS!!!!! Kat and pucket 4 eva!!!


----------



## EphemeralStick

Congrats guys! Puckett your dress is fantastic!


----------



## Vonuist

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## ent_ink

Congratulations! So many people use the term shotgun wedding in a ho hum way, its nice to see a couple really embrace the meaning!


----------

